# baby argentine b/w tegu sunburn



## monstruo-the-tegu (Oct 10, 2011)

today i went to check on my tegu and he is sun burnt on his back his neck and one of his legs i dont know what to do


----------



## slideaboot (Oct 10, 2011)

Sun burnt? You mean like the light in his enclosure burned him? 

Can you post pics? That'll help us help you out.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Oct 10, 2011)

i cant post pics but his lights 6 scales like whole scales and is showing white flesh i dont know what to do


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

How far away is the bulb and what type/wattage is it?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Oct 10, 2011)

2 feet and 150w basking bulb in a 6x3x3 cage


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think the bulb could burn him if it is 2' away. It is going to be really hard to help without pics, I would say get him to the vet.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 11, 2011)

My friend has a savannah that got sunburn like that on her back. According to the guy we purchased her from, she got the burn from too much UV right after winter and having a reduction of UV rays. Whether this is true or not, I am not sure. It was the first I ever heard of a lizard getting sunburn. But, you can pick up Burn Heal liquid from alot of petstores. Its made from different natural oils and works well. Also neosporin that does NOT have pain the relief should work well too.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 11, 2011)

Neosporin really does do the trick, as stated above. I would still check with the vet though. Keep us posted.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Oct 11, 2011)

i used to have a corn snake a long time ago that got burns from uv and i used the liquid i need to buy it again i think


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Oct 17, 2011)

well his burns finally healed im happy the neosporin really helped thank you


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing better!


----------

